# Using D-mannose for uti



## bxmom2

Other than her urine smelling different my 3 year is not complaining so I've been using d-mannose and making sure she drinks lots of fluids before moving to antibiotics, since I hate the vicious cycle they create. For those of you who have used d-mannose how long before you saw results? Thanks in advance!


----------



## boron

D-mannose is not proven effective against UTI and it was originally meant as prevention not treatment.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I tried this for my 6 year old. It did not work. I gave it a solid 3 days and while there was some improvement in symptoms it did not get rid of the infection. You can try for a 3 days if you like but if a fever starts I would take them in right away and start the antibiotics. From what I read, if its going to work, it should work in 3 days. I would still do a culture after treatment just to be sure.


----------



## bxmom2

*D-mannose working*

Just wanted to update that D-mannose has been working! I've been using Dr. Mercola's recommendation of 1/2 to 1/4 tsp every 3 hrs while awake. Before the end of 24 hrs her fever was gone. I'm continuing it this week and testing her urine on Wednesday. The smell has changed too. I add powder to less than half a cup to assure we can get through it. Will post again once I test urine. Will be thrilled if I can avoid antibiotics!

I think part of the reason for the UTI is that my 3.5 yr old was not drinking enough. She's not a thirsty child but certainly needs to be reminded.

Interesting piece here: http://www.tahomaclinicblog.com/d-mannose-for-bladder-and-kidney-infections/


----------



## 1babysmom

Glad it's working for you! We've always had great success with d-mannose as a treatment too.


----------



## bxmom2

The key is definitely in using it every few hrs while awake, emptying and using for longer than just a few days. Doctors should be sharing this with parents!


----------



## Alenushka

*It is a limited preventive.*

D-mannose only works as preventive of one type of microorganism that causes UTI. That microorganism is e.coli.

UTI can be caused by either microorganisms. It is important to take your child to the doctor so culture and sensitivities can be done.

UTI can quickly progress to a kidney infection and become deadly.

Fever and lower back pain are very concerning symptoms.


----------



## Summerlilac999

bxmom2 said:


> Other than her urine smelling different my 3 year is not complaining so I've been using d-mannose and making sure she drinks lots of fluids before moving to antibiotics, since I hate the vicious cycle they create. For those of you who have used d-mannose how long before you saw results? Thanks in advance!


it's only ever worked as a preventative, not a treatment. It may help symptoms improve however you'd need the urine cultured to see which bacteria is in the urinary tract, and ultimately which antibiotic is needed.


----------



## Emma988

D-mannose does work as a treatment not just a preventative. More detail here
http://chriskresser.com/treat-and-prevent-utis-without-drugs/


----------



## derhisort

You can try for a 3 days if you like but if a fever starts I would take them in right away and start the antibiotics. From what I read, if its going to work, it should work in 3 days. I would still do a culture after treatment just to be sure.


----------



## joyful bluebird

I've never used it with a child but I use it myself when I get a uti. I take it as soon as I feel a slight burning sensation and it usually only takes one day of d-mannose to clear it up. I used to use cranberry extract but d mannose works a lot faster and better in my experience.


----------

